# Elusive Cut finally Captured in S. Florida!



## CraigC (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally, after searching for a couple years, I have bagged a Tri-tip!  When you least expect, it shows up in a Publix weekly ad.  Now tis time to discover what west coasters are always raving about! It's mine, all mine!

Into the marinade tonight and on the grill in 2-3 days!


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a beef roast, right?  I'll be at Publix tomorrow and will look for and/or ask about it.  Would you mind posting your marinade recipe -- just in case I find an actual Tri-tip?  Thanks.

Liz


----------



## CraigC (Mar 3, 2012)

It is listed as sirloin tri-tip roast. I'll scan the recipe later and post it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2012)

I know Kayelle has always raved about tri-tip.  Have never seen it around here in the midwest either.  Lucky you, Craig!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2012)

nice job, craig! i'd love to get my hands on one.

i caught a glimpse of my first hangar steak and flap meat "brisket" the other day. the marbling in the hangar steak was beautiful. the flap meat was also nicely fatty.

hmm, is it hangar or hanger?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> nice job, craig! i'd love to get my hands on one.
> 
> i caught a glimpse of my first hangar steak and flap meat "brisket" the other day. the marbling in the hangar steak was beautiful. the flap meat was also nicely fatty.
> 
> hmm, is it hangar or hanger?



Think hangar.  I did a dance around the store when I found flatiron steaks!  Then they promptly escorted me out....something about calling the cops....


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 3, 2012)

Craig , Nice job in finding your roast. The secret to a Santa Maria Tri-Tip is in the wood! California Red Oak. It's harder to find then the roast. Unless you go on line , thats when wood turns to gold!! Anyway , treat it like it was kobe beef, do not cook it past medium rear. Most any hard wood will do. I prefer hickory over misquite.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

In some parts of U.S. the Tri-Tip is also know as a Bottom Sirloin Roast. One reason it can be so hard to find is that it is most often cut into Bottom Round Sirloin Steaks. They can up the price for the labor of cutting it. I would suggest that you ask for it by name, Tri-Tip and tell them you don't want it sliced. It is probably more available than you think.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad the Tri-Tips are hitting in S FL. Please send a few of your marlin or sailfish this (CA) way...


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2012)

*woo hoo Craig!!  It's about time the rest of the country caught on!!

Don't over cook the lil' darlin, and what ever you do, cut it very thinly across/against the grain, or it will be so tough you can't eat it.* *You're going to make some Pico de Gallo to go with it aren't ya? Yumm Yumm Yumm

Check this out......*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmxHmuV4vTU


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 4, 2012)

I keep reading this as "Elvis captured on coast of S Florida"

Blimey what is tri-trip and what is a hangar steak. 

Confused
Liverpool, England.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to laugh at this one!!  I grew up partially at Vandenberg AFB, CA, and tri-tip was king.  

Never heard of it again until, 30+ years later, husband and I were camping out and visiting our old haunts.   When we hit that area, I kept hearing about "Santa Maria Barbecue".  Huh?  What in the #$%^&* is that?  So I asked a local friend and she said "grilled tri-tips and pinquinto beans".  Oh, you mean what we ate at least once a month?  Yes  (You have to know, in my childhood, barbecue meant what the foodies here now call grilled).  

It consisted of marinated tri-tips, and pinquito beans (as it sounds, pinquintos are a small version of pintos) done in a chili type preparation (our local friends called them "chili beans").  

My husband thoroughly enjoyed this experience, which we had about a dozen times as we traveled the are.  

Best is Pozo, California.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is this cut so popular and causing such a stir. I am in S. Florida I ill keep a look out for it. What do I do with it?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Marinade for beef

¾ cup chopped onion
½ cup oil

2 T prepared mustard
3 T Worchestershire
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3/4 c ketchup
3/4 cup water
1/3 cup lemon juice
3 T sugar

Simmer onions in oil for 15 minutes.  Then add remainder of ingredients, stir, simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

You have to let this cool before use.  I will make a sauce by sauteing some onions, mushies then adding the marinade and bringing to a simmer.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 4, 2012)

What perfect timing, CraigC.  I'm just back from Publix, with a small (2.19 lb.) specimen of the wily and elusive tri-tip.  Priced $6.99/lb. today - is that good?  It's a lot more than I usually pay for beef-for-the-oven.

Now to mix up your marinade; small snafu, that I don't have the lemon juice.  I hate to show my ignorance, but would red wine vinegar possibly do?  Another trip to the store is not out of the question, and I'd surely hate to ruin the meat.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 4, 2012)

I am curious what price they are going for. They are a cheap cut here.
Untrimmed you can find it 2-3 dollars a pound when there are sales.
I do mine on charcoal when i can. The wood is even better though.

McClintocks is famous restaurant in the area where tri-tip is king.
Their beans are sought after by many. They are available in some grocery stores and some costco stores. They are a small tender pinto bean in a sauce that has alot of pepper in it. I love them. Alot of people also put salsa on the meat when eating it.

F.McLintocks

http://www.mclintocks.com/shop/FMCstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=FMC105


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 4, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> What perfect timing, CraigC. I'm just back from Publix, with a small (2.19 lb.) specimen of the wily and elusive tri-tip. Priced $6.99/lb. today - is that good? It's a lot more than I usually pay for beef-for-the-oven.
> 
> Now to mix up your marinade; small snafu, that I don't have the lemon juice. I hate to show my ignorance, but would red wine vinegar possibly do? Another trip to the store is not out of the question, and I'd surely hate to ruin the meat.


 

Wow on the price! I do mine in the oven sometimes. 350 with fat side up.
I would use your favorite rub on it even if you marinate it first. You can marinate it in anything. Being a thick cut the marinade will only affect the outer part of the meat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 4, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Into the marinade tonight and on the grill in 2-3 days!


 
If you wet marinate that poor piece of meat for 2 or 3 days you will turn it to mush! 8 hours, tops, is all it needs. Or, you might be better off using a dry rub and wrapping it in plastic wrap if you plan on keeping it in the fridge for 2 or 3 days: 

*Tri-Tip Dry Rub*
• 1 Tbs black pepper
• 2 tsp salt
• ½ Tbs paprika
• 1 tsp garlic powder
• 1 tsp onion powder
• 1 tsp dried rosemary
• ¼ tsp cayenne pepper
• ½ tsp Dijon mustard
• ⅓ cup red wine vinegar
• ⅓ cup vegetable oil
• 4 cloves crushed garlic
​


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

$6.99 a pound? Good grief! $2.99 a pound is about right in these har parts pardner. It is a bottom round sirloin cut. Not one of the better cuts for a roast.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> In some parts of U.S. the Tri-Tip is also know as a Bottom Sirloin Roast. One reason it can be so hard to find is that it is most often cut into Bottom Round Sirloin Steaks. They can up the price for the labor of cutting it. I would suggest that you ask for it by name, Tri-Tip and tell them you don't want it sliced. It is probably more available than you think.



Addie, it's highly unlikely that the unsuitable Tri Tip is used for steaks in other parts of the country.  It's much more likely to be used in ground sirloin, as my meat cutter father did many years ago here in California, before the "Tri Tip revelation" of the early '60's, or late '50's.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> ...I would suggest that you ask for it by name, Tri-Tip and tell them you don't want it sliced. It is probably more available than you think.




I've asked the meat manager at my supermarket for it by name and was told that cut just isn't offered in this part of the country.  He is always very accommodating so if he could have provided it he would have.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, Addie!  That 6.99 was "on sale," too - all I know is it had better be good.  Our produce prices down here are good, but can't say the same for meats.

Thanks for the rub recipe, Sir L.  I'll have to sleep on it and decide in the morning which way to go.  BTW, it has to be the oven because I don't own a grill.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2012)

I see Tri Tip roasts and Tri Tip steaks in Los Angeles markets all the time. IMO the steaks are unsuitable for knowledgeable or sophisticated steak lovers but some people just want lots of beef and don't care what the cut is. However Tri Tips make great roasts.

IIRC Tri Tip roast prices are usually under $4/lb. when on sale. I haven't bought one in a while so perhaps my remembered price is pre-inflation.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I see Tri Tip roasts and Tri Tip steaks in Los Angeles markets all the time. IMO the steaks are unsuitable for knowledgeable or sophisticated steak lovers but some people just want lots of beef and don't care what the cut is. However Tri Tips make great roasts.
> 
> IIRC Tri Tip roast prices are usually under $4 when on sale.




As I recall, roadfix buys them on sale then gloats about it here, knowing we in the East can't get it.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I see Tri Tip roasts and Tri Tip steaks in Los Angeles markets all the time. IMO the steaks are unsuitable for knowledgeable or sophisticated steak lovers but some people just want lots of beef and don't care what the cut is. However Tri Tips make great roasts.
> 
> IIRC Tri Tip roast prices are usually under $4/lb. when on sale. I haven't bought one in a while so perhaps my remembered price is pre-inflation.



 It's a good thing you said "IMO".........I'm about as knowledgeable and sophisticated as one can get about steak, and I take offense to that statement. It's true, they don't make good steaks only because they are never cut against the grain. That's the fault of the meat cutter.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> As I recall, roadfix buys them on sale then  gloats about it here, knowing we in the East can't get it.


Well I'm sorry about that, but there's plenty of great cuts good for roasting. And whenever anything is sold at a substantially lower price there's got to be a good reason for that. I'm no expert on which cuts make the best roasts but perhaps tri tips are sold for such "reasonable" prices because they may be lower in demand due to other cuts making better roasts.

I do wonder about those people who buy tri tip steaks. I often see them sold in packages where it's obvious they were sliced off a tri tip due to the sequence of large to small pieces. They're always much lower in price compared to top sirloin, porterhouse, rib eye, etc. and good reason for it, because the tri tips are low in marbling and likely low in taste. Probably a good choice for somebody who wants a lot of beef steak at a low price vs. a tasty steak at a much higher price. Some people are "gourmets of quantity" (what the rest of us call gourmands).


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been ISO tri-tip ever since reading Kayelle's description about how wonderful it is in the little stovetop smoker.  I've never seen anything like it here, but will continue to look.  From what part of the animal does it come?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> It's a good thing you said "IMO".........I'm about as knowledgeable and sophisticated as one can get about steak, and I take offense to that statement. It's true, they don't make good steaks only because they are never cut against the grain. That's the fault of the meat cutter.



Well I'm sorry I offended you. No offense intended. 

I was offended by the people who don't like garlic presses but my life goes on.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you wet marinate that poor piece of meat for 2 or 3 days you will turn it to mush! 8 hours, tops, is all it needs.


 
Not likely with a tough cut, been doing it for years with chuck and brisket (London Broil).


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Well I'm sorry I offended you. No offense intended.
> 
> I was offended by the people who don't like garlic presses but my life goes on.


 
Good thing it's a roast then! If sophistication means being a snob about something, I'll just stick to the down to earth. BTW, IMO, since the introduction of the micro-plane, the garlic press should take the road of the dinos.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Good thing it's a roast then! If sophistication means being a snob about something, I'll just stick to the down to earth. BTW, IMO, since the introduction of the micro-plane, the garlic press should take the road of the dinos.



I think a garlic press is quicker and offers less risk of fingers getting grated.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2012)

You usually hear of a tri-tip's being cooked in the London Broil style.  Marinate and grill to no more than medium and slice thinly across the grain.  Not sure if you want to call that a roast or a steak.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, it's highly unlikely that the unsuitable Tri Tip is used for steaks in other parts of the country.  It's much more likely to be used in ground sirloin, as my meat cutter father did many years ago here in California, before the "Tri Tip revelation" of the early '60's, or late '50's.


This is probably why the cut isn't available most places.  Hadn't heard of it for well over 20 years when we went to California 13 years ago, and there, as when I was a kid, we had it just about everywhere we went.  

My preferred marinade is a teriyaki type one; soy, an acid of some kind (vinegar, citrus), some sugar, garlic, onion, ginger.  But when I was young my parents and their friends were more into the dry rub thing.  Mom used garlic, onion, and celery salts and lots of ground black pepper.  But one thing that bears repitition, this is a cut that does not take to being well done over the coals.  If you have to have your meat grey, then braise them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess I am spoiled. I have a butcher that gives me anything I ask for. And then we have the Hilltop House up on Route One. They sell almost a million pounds of beef each month. Their meat shop is huge and they do a gold mine operation. Their prices are reasonable and lower than supermarkets. On Fridays and Saturdays they have lines out the door. Son #2 travels up Route One often during the week and will stop in to pick up a piece of meat that is on sale. He will be going there tomorrow to see if they have Porterhouse Steaks out. They didn't yesterday. It is my one treat for myself. It will cost no more the $5.99 per pound. In the supermarket it is $9.99.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> I guess I am spoiled. I have a butcher that gives me anything I ask for. And then we have the Hilltop House up on Route One. They sell almost a million pounds of beef each month. Their meat shop is huge and they do a gold mine operation. Their prices are reasonable and lower than supermarkets. On Fridays and Saturdays they have lines out the door. Son #2 travels up Route One often during the week and will stop in to pick up a piece of meat that is on sale. He will be going there tomorrow to see if they have Porterhouse Steaks out. They didn't yesterday. It is my one treat for myself. It will cost no more the $5.99 per pound. In the supermarket it is $9.99.



If that's the case Addie, you should ask them to get you a Tri Tip, unless their supplier has has already ground it up for ground sirloin.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 7, 2012)

My tri-tip roast turned out very well.  Marinated, roasted at 425F to 135 degrees, rested, sliced against the grain.  Very tasty, and enough for several meals for me -- I'm looking forward to a roast beef with horseradish sauce sammie.

I'm glad I wasn't drummed out of the corps for admitting that I don't have a grill, here on a grilling thread.  It was that south Florida mention that drew me in.

I don't have a garlic press, either.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 7, 2012)

Tonight the tri-tip hits the grill, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 7, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> My tri-tip roast turned out very well.  Marinated, roasted at 425F to 135 degrees, rested, sliced against the grain.  Very tasty, and enough for several meals for me -- I'm looking forward to a roast beef with horseradish sauce sammie.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't drummed out of the corps for admitting that I don't have a grill, here on a grilling thread.  It was that south Florida mention that drew me in.
> 
> I don't have a garlic press, either.


Thanks for the report!
Lizzie, I have a grill but often do my tri tips in the oven, and they turn out great! I'm really sorry you had to pay such an outrageous price, as they are on sale here today at $2.97 lb.  I'm glad you used very high heat, as anything under 400 degrees just won't give the browning one wants as I want mine rare.
My very favorite way to cook them is the way Dawg mentioned..in my stove/grill top smoker and finished on the open grill.
You're right, the leftovers are wonderful.  I sometimes use the slices for steak and eggs the next morning. Yumm!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the report!
> 
> You're right, the leftovers are wonderful. I sometimes use the slices for steak and eggs the next morning. Yumm!!


 

Ooooo.  Steak and eggs, YES!

One question:  I froze single portions and wonder how to reheat them without turning them into shoe leather.  I'd love to keep that lovely pink tenderness if possible.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 7, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Ooooo.  Steak and eggs, YES!
> 
> One question:  I froze single portions and wonder how to reheat them without turning them into shoe leather.  I'd love to keep that lovely pink tenderness if possible.



With the exception of steak and eggs, I don't like to reheat it for the reason you mentioned.  In addition to fabulous sandwiches (with some heated barbeque sauce) on toasted buns or sourdough, the cold slices are great for a "one dish salad meal", or diced up on top of a loaded baked potato for a complete meal.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> With the exception of steak and eggs, I don't like to reheat it for the reason you mentioned. In addition to fabulous sandwiches (with some heated barbeque sauce) on toasted buns or sourdough, the cold slices are great for a "one dish salad meal", or diced up on top of a loaded baked potato for a complete meal.


 
I appreciate the tips, K.  Sigh.  I'll get rid of it all _somehow_.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> As I recall, roadfix buys them on sale then gloats about it here, knowing we in the East can't get it.


But the cryo-vac marinated tri-tips from Trader Joe's don't seem to turn to mush.  I'm sure they've been sitting in the marinade for several days.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2012)

and rubbing our noses in it...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2012)

Craig, how was the tri-tip?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Craig, how was the tri-tip?


 
Mine turned out great! Made sandwiches with sauted onions, mushrooms and a jus. Now it will probably be a long time before I see another tri-tip.


----------



## Back Rhodes (Mar 28, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Finally, after searching for a couple years, I have bagged a Tri-tip! When you least expect, it shows up in a Publix weekly ad. Now tis time to discover what west coasters are always raving about! It's mine, all mine!
> 
> Into the marinade tonight and on the grill in 2-3 days!


 
Howdy...Tri-Tips are very common out here, so maybe you need to GO WEST...???

I realize the start of this thread is over a year old...

I eat a LOT of Tri-Tip...

Tri-tip is a cut of bottom round also known as the Santa Maria cut due to this wonderful hunk-o-beef allegedly first made popular there in Santa Maria, CA...

The closest to me Safeway has them on sale right now for $3.99...oh yeah...that means I try to buy several, if I have the room to store them...

You can cook them in an oven, dutch oven, over live flames (turn it a few times) of on a gas grill with the hood down...

By keeping track of the temperature with a thermometer in the very center and cooking it to just below medium rare, an dletting it rest 15 minutes with a foil tent, it will finish out with a slight pink in the center, and medium well out towards the tips...everybody's happy and get's their favorite cut of meat that if cooked by w skilled person will be tender, juicy, tasty, and everybody will want more...

Whikle you *can* slother on bbq sauce just before finishing, a good hunk-o-meat will stand up on it's own with just salt and pepper...

How do you tell IF you have a GOOD hunk-o-meat...???

IF wrapped in sanitary plastic you can pick it up and run your thumb over the package, pressing down a bit, into the meat feeling for hard grizzle...the meat you want to take home will have no hard grizzle seams or pockets...for sanitary reasons this is impossible to do IF the meat is unwrapped and in a butchers cold display...

When I cook it NOW using my gas grill, I start off with a hot sear and then turn off the middle gas burner and let the hunk-o-meat cook with indirect heat...usually takes about an hour with the hood closed, cooked fat side up...I often concoct a rub and apply a few hours before cooking...I rarely marinade so I don't overpower the taste...

This is not like a brisket that need 8 to 12 hours low and slow to be edible...

Experiment...whether you use a gas grill, oven, open fire, charcoal (uhg), the key is to CALIBRATE yourself to the Tri-Tip...undertstand it, love it, eat it...eat some more...repeat as needed...

Don't overcook it, and ALWAYS let it REST 15 minutes under a foil tent before cutting into it...







This one had Kinders mild bbq sauce slothered on just before it was done, and I let it "cook in" a little...this was a few days ago...between rain storms...

Here is a Tri-tip from last week:






This one was just over 2 pounds uncooked...

YUM...!!!

Y'all eat yet...???


----------



## Back Rhodes (Mar 28, 2012)

My modus operandi: eat the tips and stash the core in the 'fridge...besides sandwiches you can also dice it up for tacos carne asada (maybe y'all "back east" don't eat this ?)...it can also be cut up for chili...

For sandwiches I'll sometimes use the meat slicer to make thin slices and microwave...other times I'll cut by hand thicker slices and toss into a hot cast iron skillet with melted butter, and add a sprinkle of garlic salt...

The thinner slices are easier to bite through a sandwich...

You can also use Tri-Tip as the basis of a French Dip...

I eat Tri-tip as often as I can...several time a month at least...

Yummm...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually, this thread is from this year, actually from the beginning of this month, and could only be a year old if you are living in 2013! Interesting that you say tri-tip is bottom round as the ad where I saw it, listed it as sirloin roast.


----------



## Back Rhodes (Apr 2, 2012)

Howdy...that was a brain fart...it's botton Sirloin...I have no idea where the round came from...sometimes my fingers type things other than what my brain says to type...and the "edit button" is no longer visable...thanks


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

Back Rhodes said:


> Howdy...that was a brain fart...it's botton Sirloin...I have no idea where the round came from...sometimes my fingers type things other than what my brain says to type...and the "edit button" is no longer visable...thanks


 
It has nothing to do with your fingers or brain. The keys jump under the wrong fingers. Put the blame where it belongs. We all are great typists. And have the most brilliant minds. At least that is what I tell myself.


----------



## Back Rhodes (Apr 2, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you wet marinate that poor piece of meat for 2 or 3 days you will turn it to mush! 8 hours, tops, is all it needs. Or, you might be better off using a *dry rub* and wrapping it in plastic wrap if you plan on keeping it in the fridge for 2 or 3 days:
> 
> *Tri-Tip Dry Rub*
> • 1 Tbs black pepper
> ...


​ Your "dry rub" has some rather wet ingredients... 

$6.99 a pound is a typical price, but when Safeway has it on sale for $3.99 you KNOW I'll go there and buy as many as I have storage space for...

The great thing about a Tri-Tip is that you really don't NEED to marinate it...the less you dink with it the better...a good hunk-o-beef will taste perfectly great with just salt and pepper...marinating was invented to cover up the bad taste of rotten meat in the Middle Ages..

While you _can_ cook it by temperature (remember it WILL continue to cook after being removed from heat)...the old Coozie (chuck wagon cook) method was to whack it with a chef's spatula and listen to the sound...cooked meat sounds different than uncooked meat...it also feels different if you press yer thumb into it...just make sure you don't overcook it...

After you let it rest 15 minutes under a foil tent, the runoff juices can become a gravy or au jus...

I cook tri-tip about every 10 days, more often if on sale...I have several "cores" (center parts) that are allocated to future meals (sandwiches, chili, taco's, etc) ...

I won a chili contest once by using bbq Tri-Tip as my base, cubed into 1/2 inch chunks...

Often I'll cook a tri-tip fairly plain but have a sauce or gravy on the side...

I sometimes use a "chicken gravy" for beef...and for chicken I sometimes use a "country gravy"...and for country biscuits I use a "beef gravy"...the unlikely juxtaposition of these combinations adds a little bit more dimension...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 3, 2012)

Back Rhodes said:


> I sometimes use a "chicken gravy" for beef...and for chicken I sometimes use a "country gravy"...and for country biscuits I use a "beef gravy"...the unlikely juxtaposition of these combinations adds a little bit more dimension...



I'm curious what your "country gravy" is. I've been studying it lately. Here's what I've got.

1. Pour off the grease from the cooking pan.

2. Without cleaning the pan return about 1/4 cup grease to the pan.

3. Sprinkle about 1/3 cup flour in the pan, stir it and continue cooking it until it forms a golden-brown roux.

4. Whisking  constantly stir in about 1-2 cups milk, adding more if the gravy becomes overly thick.

5. Season with salt and pepper and cook an additional 5-10 minutes until the gravy is smooth and thick.

6. Finally, adjust the seasonings.


So, just exchanging notes, how does my method compare to yours?


----------

